# Finally...on to bigger and better things



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

After almost pulling the trigger on a Powerstroke with an 11' KUV body, this fell into my lap. Me and the wifey took a flight and drove it back. Looking forward to getting it lettered and stocked up!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Seems like things are going good for you over the past year. :thumbup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice, love those sidebins, they will save you time and your back

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

No drive-through though

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice , congrats and good luck with it.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Seems like things are going good for you over the past year. :thumbup:


Yessir! Last was good and this year is shaping up to be even better. The good thing about our area is that there is never a shortage of work it seems :thumbup:


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> Nice, love those sidebins, they will save you time and your back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah I wasn't sure I'd like them until I put my eyes on them in person. After thinking through all the storage options I'm sold and can't wait to get it lettered and stocked! And they screw you in the drive thru anyway so it's probably just as well!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Man I've been looking for a new supreme bodied van. Where'd you find it?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Good looking van!


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

PPRI said:


> Man I've been looking for a new supreme bodied van. Where'd you find it?


It was hard to find a used one with decent miles. Most of the ones I saw had 150K or more. There's a local Chevy dealer that had plenty of new ones but I wasn't looking to spend that much. I actually found this one in Denver and drove it home.


----------

